# Need a custom front bezel made



## solowgregg (Jun 23, 2008)

Can anyone tell me who can machine a front bezel for the surefire l4 lumamax? I'm looking for one with a fairly aggressive porcupine pattern.

Thanks, Gregg


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jun 23, 2008)

Buy an E2D bezel and swap the top bezel with the KL4s. It may be black, but if you find a black KL4 then it will match. 

Also, someone sells Chrome strike bezels for the Mini-mag.....the threads are the same as those on the KL4. If you can find one it will fit.

Good luck!


----------



## solowgregg (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm actually looking for something a lot more aggressive than that.


----------



## lumafist (Jun 24, 2008)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Buy an E2D bezel and swap the top bezel with the KL4s. It may be black, but if you find a black KL4 then it will match.
> 
> Also, someone sells Chrome strike bezels for the Mini-mag.....the threads are the same as those on the KL4. If you can find one it will fit.
> 
> Good luck!


 

:twothumbs

Whozit....?


Thanks for the info I`ll search......


----------



## solowgregg (Jun 27, 2008)

Ahh, I actually just saw a close up of the e2d bezel and that looks pretty good. The pics on the surefire site is a bit deceiving.


----------



## spencer (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Slimming capsule*

reported


----------



## Illum (Jul 5, 2008)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Buy an E2D bezel and swap the top bezel with the KL4s. It may be black, but if you find a black KL4 then it will match.
> 
> Also, someone sells Chrome strike bezels for the Mini-mag.....the threads are the same as those on the KL4. If you can find one it will fit.
> 
> Good luck!



care to tell how you managed to tear open the top bezel with the rest of the bezel?
I have an E2D head and a KL4-BK I would like to swap top bezels with....but even with strap wrenches neither is budging:sigh:


----------



## lumafist (Jul 5, 2008)

Heat is the key......
Have a heatgun or some say a strong hairdryer........:wave:


----------



## Solscud007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry, I dont mean the jack this thread. But I too am looking for a custom bezel. I want a L6 Porcupine or U2 Porcupine bezel, for either a M3 head or M6 head.


----------



## jaybiz32 (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree, I would to have an extreme porcupine like bezel made of titanium or other hardened alloy for my surefires M series, e series. etc... Someone should make a run.


----------



## cmacclel (Aug 18, 2008)

jaybiz32 said:


> I agree, I would to have an extreme porcupine like bezel made of titanium or other hardened alloy for my surefires M series, e series. etc... Someone should make a run.


 
The problem is the average Joe cannot remove a Surefire bezel! Heck I can't even do it with the tooling I have. I no longer mod Surefire lights unless they have already been opened.

Mac


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 18, 2008)

Mac, you are absolutely right about them being a PIA to take apart.

I've messed up my fair share of SF's including a brand NEW KL3 that has been completely destoyed, save the top bezel ring and glass. 

Heat and the proper tools are what is required, and even then some bezels just won't come apart....no matter what you do.


----------



## Illum (Aug 18, 2008)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Heat and the proper tools are what is required, and even then some bezels just won't come apart....no matter what you do.



It tests your patience, grip, elbow grease, and strap wrench quality
I've been trying to get the E2D bezel to crack open until I'm red in the face but it just won't move. 1600W hairdryer + 30 minutes = one HOT bezel...
I'm inclined to take the propane torch to it but I don't want to crack the awesome pyrex window.:candle:


----------

